# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Πρότζεκτ με καναρίνια και πολλές απορίες

## piranhas2

γεια σας παιδια ο  πατερας ενος φιλου μου εχει μια κλουβα και καμια 7 κλουβια με πολλα καναρινια λευκα κιτρινα κτλ γυρο στα 30 τα οποια τα κανει αναπαραγωγες αλλα λογο υποχρεώσεων εδω και καιρο τα εχει παραμελήσει λιγο , και δεν μπορει να τα προσεχει οπως πρεπει , ετσι λοιπον αποφασισαμε να τα αναλαβουμε εμεις αλλα επιδει ειναι πολλακαι δεν θα μπορουμε να τα κουμανταρουμαι σκεφτήκαμε ι να δωσουμε-ανταλαξουμε  τα καναρινια και να εχουμε μονο  3-4 ζευγαρια  το θεμα μας ειναι οτι δεν μπορουμε να καταλήξουμε σε ποια......ποια μας προτείνεται??

θελουμε 1 φωνης timbrado μας αρεσαν πολυ και τα Waterslager
 1 χρωματος επαθα πλακα με τα κοκκινα(ονιξ) 
και ενα gloster

οι απορίες τωρα:μπορουν να ειναι ολα στον ιδιο χωρο??η ακομα ολα στη μεγαλη κλουβα , αν ειναι θα ιβριδισουν μεταξης τους??απο περιποίηση και τροφη θελουν τα ιδια???τα κλουβια που τα βαζουν μου φαίνονται πολυ μικρα ποια ειναι τα καταληλα??στη κλουβα μπορουμε να βαλουμε κανενα φυτο δεντρο για καλυτερο περιβαλλον??και γενικότερα τι πρεπει να κανουμε ετσι ωστε τα καναρινιά να ειναι ευτυχισμένα ,  και αν ολα πανε καλα γιατι οχι και αναπαραγωγή

ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων

----------


## jk21

αν θα επιλεξεις να εχεις καναρινια φωνης ,αξιζει να εχεις μονο ενα ειδος καναρινιου και να ειναι ανεπηρεαστο απο αλλους ηχου !

στη μεγαλη κλουβα θα ειναι τις περιοδους εκτος απο μεσα του χειμωνα εως τελος αναπαραγωγης ,γιατι μετα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα εχεις τσακωμους και ζευγαρωματα που δεν θα μπορεις να εχεις τον ελεγχο 

αν μαλιστα υπαρχουν σκουφατα πουλια ,θα πρεπει να αποκλεισεις 2 πουλια με σκουφι να ζευγαρωσουν μεταξυ τους 

αναμιξη ρατσων μπορει να γινει ,αν δεν θες να την κρατησεις καθαρη τη ρατσα ,αλλα να ξερεις οτι το αποτελεσμα θα θεωρειται αυτο που λεμε << κοινο καναρινι >>

για ιδιαιτεροτητες στη διατροφη (μπορει να υπαρχουν καποιες ) θα γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος ,αν καταληξεις στα πουλια που θες να κρατησεις 

το ελαχιστο μεγεθος για να ζει ενα καναρινι και να κινειται στοιχειωδως ,για μενα ειναι 60 ποντων ζευγαρωστρα .Ζουν και σε μικροτερα κλουβια ,αλλα μακροπροθεσμα ειναι κατι που δεν συμβαλλει θετικα στην υγεια τους  

πχ το τσιγαρο κανει κακο στα πνευμονια .αν δεν παθει καποιος καπνιστης καρκινο στο μελλον ,δεν παει να πει οτι δεν κανει κακο ... ειναι και θεμα γονιδιων ... περα απο θεμα στρες λογω περιορισμου χωρου ,αλλα θα παχυνουν και αλλα οχι ,με οτι σχεση μπορει να εχει αυτο μακροπροθεσμα στο αναπνευστικο τους και στο αγγειακο του και στην επιβαρυνση της καρδιας

----------


## piranhas2

τελικα καταληξαμε

1 ζευγαρι φωνης water slager
2 ζευγαρια τυπου εμφανησης gloster και  lizard
1 ζευγαρι κοκκινα onyx 

 τι να αρχισουμε να διαβαζουμε???καμια συμβουλη??

----------


## vag21

να αποκλεισης τα waterslager απο την εκτροφη σου.
το οτι τα αλλα ειναι εμφανισης δεν παει να πει οτι δεν κελαιδανε.
θα επηρεασουν τα waterslager σιγουρα.

----------


## piranhas2

δηλαδή ουτε  timbrado , Waterslager??δεν πειράζει θα παρω ενα ζευγαρι για το σπιτι :Jumping0011:

----------


## piranhas2

μια ανανέωση εδω τα πούλια δόθηκαν και τωρα ξεκιναμε με 1 gloster ζευγαρι και 1 μοζαικ ζευγαρι 4 ζευγαρια κοινα καπια αυβουλη για τα gloster h ta mosaik?τα πουλια ειναι ολλα σε ζευγαροστρες

----------


## jk21

στα gloster να κανεις σιγουρα κουρεμα στην περιοχη των γεννητικων οργανων αλλα να μην κοψεις τα φτερακια πανω στο ανδρικο γεννητικο μοριο (ειναι οι λεγομενοι οδηγοι ) .θα βρω φωτο να σου δειξω .

τα mosaic να ξερεις οτι εχουν οχι τοσο τεραστια οσο τα ολολευκα πουλια ,αλλα σημαντικη αναγκη πηγων βιταμινης Α

----------


## piranhas2

να βαλω και φωτο απο τα ζευγαρια μας

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασίλη ωραία τα ζευγαράκια αλλά τα κλουβιά είναι χάλια (εκτός της δεύτερης Φώτο). 
η σκουριά και το καρφωμένο μήλο στα κάγκελα είναι επικίνδυνα για την υγεία των πουλιών.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Βασίλη πολύ όμορφα πουλιά . Φίλε όμως τα κλουβιά σου θέλουν αλλαγή ή ανακατασκευή ...

----------


## billakos

Για τις ζευγαρώστρες στα είπαν τα παιδιά πιό πάνω. Επίσης βάλε σε κάθε ζευγαρώστρα κόκκαλο σουπιάς για λήψη ασβεστίου.

----------


## panos70

Να χαιρεσαι τα πουλια σου ειναι πολυ ομορφα ,βαψε με απλο σπρει τα κλουβια σε 3 ωρες πλυντα μονο με νερο και βαλε ξανα τα πουλια μεσα θα ειναι οκ

----------


## piranhas2

τα κλουβια ειναι χαλια αλλα εχουν κανει φωλια ολα τα ζευγαρια και απο 1 αυγο να τα βαψω  τα κλουβια η θα φρικάρουν??

----------


## koukoulis

Μάλλον το 2ο. Δε θα έλεγα ότι ασφαλές τώρα να μετακινήσεις τη φωλειά, αλλά και να χρησιμοποιήσεις μπογιά κοντά στα καναρίνια, γιατί ούτως ή άλλως είναι ευάλωτα στις οσμές και στα χημικά

----------

